# LMC 200 watt Box MOD



## Feliks Karp (6/7/16)

*disclaimer:* This is just going to be a small review, as I don't have the equipment to really methodically put this mod through its paces. So does it do 200 w? I don't know. Unless there is some kind of modulation, I don't see the average person going in to this range on a two battery mod.

I'm also going to expand on this review over the next week while using it every day. I'll just start out with the basics that will maybe help answer some simple questions for those maybe on the fence.

------

*Packaging: *It's actually very similar to most of the latest atomizers, clear plastic box with a cardboard slip on top. TBH it's very bland when compared to the ijoy limitless RDTA packaging, looks more like a cellphone, but I know no one really cares about that, you're going to tear it up and get inside, so let's do that.

-------

*Size: *I've seen a lot of people saying it's not very big, which it isn't in one dimension, the other two are actually significantly bigger than say a RX200.




​As shown in the two images above, the LMC box mod is thinner than the RX200, but it is taller and longer, so I wouldn't suggest sticking it in your pocket especially those skinny jeans you whipper-snappers seem to love at the moment. I am using a 24 mm atty on it at the moment and it is basically fractions of mm within the width of the mod, so I am keen to see how well a 25mm atty sits on it (since that will be the size of the rework of the ijoy limitless RDTA).

After using the RX200 for a while, the harder more cubic form factor is still taking some getting used to, however as the owner of fairly long monkey like fingers I find that my fingers overlap the mod a bit too much. Personally I think some of the space used in length could have gone to the width since it is already a large mod.

*Build Quality:
*
This mod is extremely well made, everything fits without being tight or snug. The magnetic covers slip on and off seamlessly, I didn't have the budget to buy spare covers, but I'm sure I'll be getting some at some point as it's really easy customize the look of the mod on the fly. The 510 connector is nicely made, and is separate and slightly raised from the chassis, this is great, it prevents your atty from making contact with the surface and scratching it. The pin is nice and strong. I haven't found any gaps, mold lines or faults or anything that is skew. The buttons are amazing, no rattle, tight hard clicks and they are metal with a nice texture applied to them. Overall the mod feels sturdy and well made.

*Screen and menu functions*:

​
The screen is "hidden" behind a mirror panel, which I was worried about but the colour they used for characters shines right through but keeps up the illusion that there isn't a little screen there, it's very well implemented but finger prints and scratches need to be kept in mind.

The menu function works pretty normal to what we're used to five clicks on, up and down to adjust values, the biggest difference is that while its on five clicks will take you to the main menu where you can select various options and not switch it off, you switch it off from inside that menu. I haven't yet experimented with the TC as I only have kanthal wire ATM, I will be filling that in hopefully at week's end.

The power mode also works a little differently to "the norm", when outside of the menu you have access to a set of three memory wattages, which you can adjust on the fly, if you want to run wattages as usual with a value you can quickly set up and down, you will have to go in to the menu to do so.

There is also an option to set a variable wattage adjustment on and off, the mod will then slightly decrease and increase the wattage while firing.

One of the other functions which I have personally found helpful especially on higher wattages, is the soft fire, power fire and standard fire options. You can select these without going in to the main menu. Basically this effects the ramp up from pressing in the fire button to the actual wattage selected. On builds that require a big load (phrasing!) I dont always want it to fire full blast straight away this allows you to fine tune how much vapor gets produced from when you hold down the fire button till release.

At first glance and one day of use, alot of the options introduced allow you to really mix and match to get your own personal sweet spot quite easily.

------
*UPDATE:* 07/07/2016 -

Features: Some things I forgot to mention, there is no USB port, so that means no USB charging (which I don't mind) and no firmware updates. The missing firmware update is a little upsetting because of the next feature that seems to be missing, there is no function to view each batteries volt level. This function may be hidden like the RX200's is but at time of writing this I have not found it.

Battery life: I have been using the mod exclusively now for a day, and I am very impressed with the battery life, at 89-95 watts it has lasted me almost 24 hrs, and still has 30% battery life. The mod will cut off input at 6.4 volts (3.2 each battery) which is safe and standard these days.

Conclusions: So far the mod is a solid all-rounder, but is it a must-have? I think if you already have a new/newish two-battery mod then no I wouldn't tell you to rush out and grab one, if you have a gap for a two-battery mod in your kit then yes, it's on par and in some aspects better than most two-battery mods currently out there.


I'll write up more as the week goes on, thanks!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (1/2/17)

Never mind the PM @Feliks Karp , I found your thoughts on it!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

